# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Разработка сайта

## p4vb0ndarenko

Хай, подскажите для меня организацию, которая занимается разработкой веб страниц, по доступным ценам, с полезным перечнем услуг

----------


## iv4n.tretyakof

здрасти, хочу посоветовать вам компанию AskerWEB, я покупал для организации веб страницу у данной компании, всё сделали мастерски и красиво, немалый набор услуг, ребята ответственно подходит к разработке веб сайтов, направляют определиться с макетом веб страниц и другими услугами. Вот ссылочка на их веб-сайт - https://askerweb.by.

----------


## admin

> Хай, подскажите для меня организацию, которая занимается разработкой веб страниц, по доступным ценам, с полезным перечнем услуг


Можем помочь. Напишите в ЛС.

----------

